# Smoked Cheese



## smoking4fun (Mar 24, 2015)

Has anyone put together a list of cheeses and what they consider to be the best wood to use to smoke each cheese?


----------



## humdinger (Mar 24, 2015)

I've smoked quite a few different cheeses, and to be honest; sharp cheddars and Havarti are my favorites.

My first batch ever (Dec. 2012), I used oak wood and that was a little strong, even after resting a couple weeks. Ever since then I use apple. It's the best. It almost sweetens the cheese. Usually 4 hours of smoke is what I shoot for.


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 24, 2015)

i only smoked cheese a couple of times,sharp,sharp cheddar,jalapeno  cheddar,i use a mix of hickory and apple,they all came out good,i also smoked them for about 4 hours which i thought was good.


----------



## gary s (Mar 24, 2015)

*Good evening and welcome to the forum, from a beautiful sunny day here in East Texas. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------



## mr t 59874 (Mar 24, 2015)

smoking4fun said:


> Has anyone put together a list of cheeses and what they consider to be the best wood to use to smoke each cheese?


Ask a hundred people to make a list and you will get a hundred different answers.  The fun of smoking cheese is making your own list. 

Have fun and enjoy comparing. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Tom


----------



## ak1 (Mar 24, 2015)

I like maple & cherry.


----------



## cmayna (Mar 25, 2015)

Monterey Jack, Mozzarella & mild cheddar  with apple pellets.


----------



## gary s (Mar 25, 2015)

All I'v done is pepper jack, mozzarella and cheddar 

Gary


----------



## humdinger (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh yeah, I forgot about pepper jack! Smoke some of that, rest it a couple weeks, then slice it it up and put it on a tray with some crackers and pieces of hunter's sausage. Take it to your next gathering of friends and soak up the compliments!


----------

